# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Аппаратное обеспечение  >  MBR Error 1 Press any key to boot from floppy - !!!! Виктория пишит что нет DRSC+DRDY или винт не может войти или создать BUSY

## evgenij193

Удалил какой-то файл... пишит при загрузке MBR Error 1 Press any key to boot from floppy....а еще пишит что нет DRSC+DRDY или виндовс не может войти в BUSY, прошу пожалуйста только подробней написать как исправить.Стоит Loner-XP,есть установочный диск...Тот файл удалил через AVZ.  ПОМОГИТЕ ПЛИЗ,ТРЕТЬИ СУТКИ МАШИНКА В КОМЕ!

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Torvic99

Можно попробовать загрузиться в консоль восстановления и там выполнить команду *fixmbr*. Возможно потребуется еще и выполнить команду  - *fixboot*.

*Fixmbr*  Восстановление основной загрузочной записи загрузочного сектора  раздела.*Fixboot* Запись в системный раздел нового загрузочного сектора.

Но вот это 


> Виктория пишит что нет DRSC+DRDY или винт не может войти или создать BUSY


 - очень похоже на аппаратный сбой жесткого диска.

----------


## evgenij193

консоль восстановления не появляется! хотел ужо так попробовать

----------


## brag

Консоль восстановления запускается с установочного диска. Попробуйте загрузиться с любого загрузочного диска (что диск загрузочный, будет написано на нем. Обычно загрузочными бывают диски со сборниками программ), выбираете при загрузке Hiren's Boot CD, ищите в папках программу MBR fix (обычно в папке System tool (program)). В ней, вверху, слева выбрать устройство "0", если жесткий диск один. Потом, в первой секции найти Repaire, отметить "Update MBR code to W2K/XP/2003" - Run.
Это если MBR "виновата". У вас, скорее всего, повредилась микропрограмма. Или Loner-XP натворил дел.

----------


## evgenij193

> Консоль восстановления запускается с установочного диска. Попробуйте загрузиться с любого загрузочного диска (что диск загрузочный, будет написано на нем. Обычно загрузочными бывают диски со сборниками программ), выбираете при загрузке Hiren's Boot CD, ищите в папках программу MBR fix (обычно в папке System tool (program)). В ней, вверху, слева выбрать устройство "0", если жесткий диск один. Потом, в первой секции найти Repaire, отметить "Update MBR code to W2K/XP/2003" - Run.
> Это если MBR "виновата". У вас, скорее всего, повредилась микропрограмма. Или Loner-XP натворил дел.


    нет папки System tool (program),и
 всё облазил MBR fix тоже не нашел....
1.разбивка дисков
2.коипр.дисков
3.пароли и реестр.
4.восстановление
5.тесты
6.жесткие диски
7.инф.о сист.
8.файл-менедж.
9.утилиты MBR(master boot record)
10.BIOS/CMOS
11.мультимедиа
12.утилиты NTFS,Ext2FS,Ext3FS (файловые системы)
13.DOS
14.Ghost Walker 11.5
15.DosCDroast beta 2
16.Universal TCP/IP Network 6.4
17.Universal TCP/IP Network ....
18.Universal TCP/IP Network ....           

вот всё что есть в моей  Hiren's Boot CD....

----------


## Karlson

> 9.утилиты MBR(master boot record)
> 
> вот всё что есть в моей  Hiren's Boot CD....


где-то тут

----------


## brag

> 9.утилиты MBR(master boot record)


Похоже. Вот скриншот программы: __http://pics.livejournal.com/bragori/pic/00045x79__
UPD: Вот, елы-палы, смотрю на нее и названия не вижу: Ultimate MBRGUI (uMBRGUI) 1.9.fafot

----------


## digitally uknown

у меня такая же проблема- пишет Victoria- *отсутствует DRSC+DRDY или винт не снимает BUSY- работа невозможна.....Что делать то??Устанавливал вместо Висты ХР..

----------


## Vadim_SVN

Так Windows то установилась?




> отсутствует DRSC+DRDY или винт не снимает BUSY


А погуглить тут или тут?
А почитать мануал тут


> Выбор IDE/SATA винчестера на стандартном порту
> 
> Возможно, при первом запуске Вам потребуется выбрать именно тот винчестер, который Вы хотите протестировать (а не тот, что прописан в файле vcr.ini - в дистрибутиве там указан Secondary Master). Для этого необходимо нажать клавишу P. Появится меню с названиями каналов. Выбор производится клавишами управления курсором "вверх" и "вниз". При перемещении курсора, в реальном времени отображается индикация (лампочки), что позволяет судить о готовности HDD. У исправного винчестера всегда будут гореть 2 лампочки: DRSC и DRDY (у некоторых может еще и INX). В регистрах ошибок может быть зажжена красная лампочка AMNF, а остальные должны быть погашены. Подробнее о назначении индикаторов см. ниже. После установки курсора на нужный пункт необходимо нажать ENTER.


А MHDD пробовали? (сначала почитать мануал).

----------


## digitally uknown

мне ещё посоветовали убрать хэш и обнулить память!Только вот как это сделать и нужно ли??
а про Виндоус- а остановилась на этапе *установка компонентов*, когда начинают загружатся файлы, драйверы он просто выключается...

----------


## Игорь

"Виндоус- а остановилась на этапе *установка компонентов*, когда начинают загружатся файлы, драйверы он просто выключается..."
Может те же "грабли":
В БИОСе выставить режим SATA - IDE, вместо  AHCI.  :Smiley: 
Так как в ХР, нет дров для работы HDD в режиме AHCI, а в Висте есть.

----------


## Vadim_SVN

> остановилась на этапе *установка компонентов*


Текстовом этапе или графическом?
Если в текстовом установка или выключается, или падает в БСОД с ошибкой 0х...7В, то выхода два (или даже три  :Smiley:  ):
1. как сказал Игорь, в биос изменить режим работы контроллера с ACHI на IDE
2. интегрировать драйвера в дистрибутив Windows
3. подсунуть в самом начале дискету (или даже возможно флешку увидит) с необходимыми драйверами.

----------


## digitally uknown

> "Виндоус- а остановилась на этапе *установка компонентов*, когда начинают загружатся файлы, драйверы он просто выключается..."
> Может те же "грабли":
> В БИОСе выставить режим SATA - IDE, вместо  AHCI. 
> Так как в ХР, нет дров для работы HDD в режиме AHCI, а в Висте есть.


То есть- ноут специально под Висту сделан??
  И вообще- на ином форуме- на такой же вопрос ему ответили- в помойку!!
  Я ставлю Зверя- там все дрова есть!!!
  Останавливается уже в графическом*ВИНДОУС-установка компонентов- установка закончится примерно через37 минут*....и тут он выключается!!!Синее окно выскакивало- два разных- одно- обычное- дестрой ваш комп и тд...А второе- с маленьким посланием на неизвестном языке с большим количеством знаков *процент* и тд





> Возможно, при первом запуске Вам потребуется выбрать именно тот винчестер, который Вы хотите протестировать (а не тот, что прописан в файле vcr.ini - в дистрибутиве там указан Secondary Master).


Да там один винчестер с двумя разделами- система и логический- с Ливе сд- видно два раздела...видно. что винда не конца загружена.И вообще- даже ЛИВ СИ_ДИ устанавливался оч долго- тормоза страшные- ноуту- год!ACER A7U Series

----------


## Vadim_SVN

> То есть- ноут специально под Висту сделан??


Нет конечно  :Smiley: 
Просто появились новые технологии, добавились и драйвера, но уже в более современную операционку.
Т.е. с установленной до этого Вистой до последнего дня ее использования (вплоть до начала переустановки на ХП) он работал как часы?
Все-таки, дабы не заниматься телепатией, попробуйте найти специалиста, который сможет посмотреть ваш ноутбук вживую.
Может быть все что угодно  :Sad: 



> ACER A7U Series


Вы не ошиблись?

----------


## Игорь

digitally uknown, вы знаете, что такое БИОС?
Если да, то зайдите в БИОС и скажите, в каком режиме SATA. 
"То есть- ноут специально под Висту сделан??"
 Ноут специально под Висту НАСТРОЕН!  :Smiley: 
Сообщите пожалуста вашу модель ноута, например:
"Аcer Aspire 5536G"
Зайдите по ссылке и посмотрите, какие типы ОС он поддерживает
http://www.acer.ru/acer/service.do?L...&CRC=916410076
Совет на будущее, что бы не париться, пробивайте поддерживаемые типы ОС, до покупки ноута!   :Smiley:

----------


## digitally uknown

теперь он виснет уже на этапе форматирования, BUSY и прочие буквы тоже ичезли...но какие -то порты..я поставил -1, Виктория утвердила, начал заново ставить систему,= на этапе форматирования она уже(он) выключается!!(((

----------


## digitally uknown

> digitally uknown, вы знаете, что такое БИОС?
> Если да, то зайдите в БИОС и скажите, в каком режиме SATA.


Стоит в режиме SATA-IDE, причём ничего изменить нельзя, только такое значение...А можно ли с помощью Виктоии как то восстановить нормальную работу харда, ибо в мануале в основном о том, как данные восстановить...А когда запускаешь тест механики- всё- bad sectors- ну как минимум, пока я не остановил, поняв, что это будет  вечно, поменяв значение Виктория показала окей!Но не ставится....

*Добавлено через 42 минуты*




> digitally uknown, вы знаете, что такое БИОС?
> Если да, то зайдите в БИОС и скажите, в каком режиме SATA.


Он в активномположениии- там написано- SATA-IDE? никаких иных вариантов нет, изменениям не подвержены, просто информация, изменить ничего нельзя..
   Я В Виктории выполнил тест диска придав ему значение Master- Виктория начала показывать слпошные bed sectors///gjrf я не остановил скан, ибо он мог долго продолжатся, поменял статус в Виктории диска на последний пункт- Я сейчас не могу посмотреть...Но там IDE слово было/
Стал на наличие всего плохого проверять- говорит- всё хорошо, только диск запаролен...Но не ставится!!Уже не форматируется!!!

----------


## Vadim_SVN

> Все-таки, дабы не заниматься телепатией, попробуйте найти специалиста, который сможет посмотреть ваш ноутбук вживую





> почитать мануал


Предупреждали же в теме ...
По вашим последним постам в теме видно, что вы ничего не поняли из того "как работать с программой", как и не ответили на половину заданных вам вопросов. А если вы не поняли, то как можно нажимать на что-то, он мне пишет что-то и я давлю еще на что-то? Т.е. - что вы натворили с хардом - даже вы не знаете  :Sad:

----------


## digitally uknown

нет, не натворил, я понял что и как в виктории, по крайней мере, то что меня интересовало, но он изначально вооообще был *занят *- работа невозможна, а тут как бы стала возможно, но и нет снимки завтра выложу  снимки экрана и скажу всякие показания, .. спасибо!!

*Добавлено через 5 часов 54 минуты*

А если нажать просто кнопку ресет после копирования данных встанут заводские установки или изменения останутся??

----------


## Virtual

*digitally uknown*, 



> я понял что и как в виктории,


ну раз понял, то сделай тестирование поверхности с remap секторов.  :Wink: . далее уж форматируй его по новой.

----------


## digitally uknown

Поставилось,-  вся ночь потребовалась- там были проблемы с загрузочной областью !!!Но интересно- я решил нашу Викторию на своём ноуте попробовать- и там тоже дела такие же- работа невозможна....мне правда подумалось- ведь и вправду ОН BUSY- система работает.....)))

А всё таки- вот ЭТОТ вопрос- 


> А если нажать просто кнопку ресет после копирования данных встанут заводские установки или изменения останутся??

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Игорь

А какая связь между кнопкой ресет, копированием данных и заводскими установками?  :Smiley:

----------


## digitally uknown

> А какая связь между кнопкой ресет, копированием данных и заводскими установками?


  Просто на крайний случай я хотел ресет нажать и вставить Виста Рекавери, но мне казалось, что это тоже не сработает, потому как совсем ненормальные были у компа реакции...Почему-то в Биосе я выставил Дефолт,- так- он не поменял!!И вообще масса настроек были НЕ ТАКИЕ как надо, вот я подумал,- ресет и рекавери вернут харду вменяемость или нет, ну , к примеру, если УЛЬТРА нахимичить в ВИКТОРИЯ()?
  Вот в чём был смысл( вернее связь), логически еёё конечно нет..Вероятно, я логику не изучал... :Wink:

----------


## Torvic99

Может все таки отнесете(пока еще не поздно) копм в сервис к специалисту.

----------


## digitally uknown

> Может все таки отнесете(пока еще не поздно) копм в сервис к специалисту.



А всё в порядке уже!!!

А вот такой вопрос опять же про спасение данных- я с Live-CD пытался поставить гльтра ISO, только вот как оказалось некуда- системы то нет..а на иные разделы ругалось УЛЬТРО...Так что я не понял- Live CD- это полноценная система, только в том случае, если есть ОС?Но потом оказалось- акронис может всё это сжать, только вот у меня был вопрос- ну будет лежать несколько ИЗО(130 ГБ исходных), а как их скинуть- если нет флеки размером 10 гб)), на иной комп через Ethernet порт?? :Shocked:

----------


## Vadim_SVN

Эээ, лингвиста бы сюда - глядишь помог бы в тексте разобраться  :Smiley: 

*digitally uknown*, можно и через Ethernet - только это тоже целая история: нужен кабель кроссовер, правильные настройки на сетевых картах с обоих концов, правильное расшаривание папок на компах.
Если хотите таким способом - поищите что-то типа "соединение двух компьютеров напрямую"

----------


## digitally uknown

> Эээ, лингвиста бы сюда - глядишь помог бы в тексте разобраться 
> 
> *digitally uknown*, можно и через Ethernet - только это тоже целая история: нужен кабель кроссовер, правильные настройки на сетевых картах с обоих концов, правильное расшаривание папок на компах.
> Если хотите таким способом - поищите что-то типа "соединение двух компьютеров напрямую"


да я уж посмотрелл)))распайки, адаптеры, порты...Слава Всевышнему- удалось сего избежать..
  А всё-так-и,- что лив-сиди не установит прогу, если системы нету?? :Shocked: 
  МММ..Лингвиста говорите?Я думаю, просто мы немного на разных языках говорим.А лингвист...КИБЕР-Шаманы!!!Просто на ум пр :094:  :094: иходит фраза Коррозии Металла- *Компьютер- Гитлер!!!!* :Wink:

----------


## Vadim_SVN

Хорошо, что у вас все получилось  :Smiley: 

оффтопим уже



> А всё-так-и,- что лив-сиди не установит прогу, если системы нету??


LiveCD - это ОС на основе WinPE. LiveCD есть разные по наполнению: вы можете спокойно найти образ диска и с UltraISO и черте чем еще в комплекте. Для LiveCD абсолютно безразлично отсутствие(присутствие) харда с установленной на него ОС или без нее. При загрузке с этого образа все необходимые временные данные разворачиваются в ОЗУ компьютера и при выключении, естественно, уничтожаются.

----------


## digitally uknown

Понятно, спасибо!!

----------

